

Everything About the Edward Snowden / 'Citizenfour' Lawsuit Is Batshit Crazy - nissehulth
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/everything-about-the-edward-snowden--citizenfour-lawsuit-is-batshit-crazy

======
codeddesign
wow....just wow.

